# Highland and Angus cross?????



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i was looking on some differint websites and saw mention of a Highland x Angus cross? what would be the outcome? what i mean is how much improvement on the grow out and meat quality would the Angus bull lend? if any? how much of the Highland chearicteristics would come through? i know when an Angus bull is crossed on to most any other cow the Angus blood is more dominant, does this hold true with the Highland cross? 
are the Highland heifers and cows able to cary and deliver well with being bred to a large Angus bull? or is there a size differince? 
does anyone have this cross and if so do you have pics of it?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

guess no one knows huh,


----------



## Rick Allen (Jun 5, 2006)

I just put a young Highland-Angus cross bull in the freezer last month. We were going to keep him as a breeder but our grass ran short and a bull was a luxury. The beef is good. The bull was medium brown in color and shaggy but not as shaggy as a pure Highland. He had no horns like the Angus and was so gentle that we could walk up and pet him on his big head. I think he was intellegent. He grew faster then the slow growing Highland but I don't think as fast as an Angus. He was probably 18 months old and 1100 lbs. I think he would have grown to 1400 or more. We'll soon have two calves from him, a Jersey/ Highland-Angus steer about 3 weeks old, and one on the way, a Devon/ Highland-Angus.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

did you use the angus bull over the highland cow? no birthing problems right? i have never seen a Highland in person so i am not sure on how they compair size wise to an angus,


----------



## ginsengsally (Apr 21, 2006)

The Highlands are smaller than the Angus. I would hesitate using an Angus bull with a highland heifer for a first breeding. A highland bull with an Angus heifer would be best. How about Highland/Hereford? They don't call them Black Anguish for nothin'.


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

There would be less calving trouble with angus than hereford,especially if using A.I..We have used low birth weight angus on heifers with no problems.


----------



## Rick Allen (Jun 5, 2006)

I bought our bull from a local farmer. I believe the highlang cow was A.I. and if that was so it would most likely be low birth weight Angus seeman that was used. I would also avoid crossing a Highland heffer with one of the other larger breeds. For some reason most of the crosses I've seen involving Highlands resemble highlands more so then the other breed. One thing I've noticed with this latest calf, (Highland-Angus/Jersey) he is big, strong and seems to be growing very fast. It will be interesting to see how he turns out.


----------

